# Exhuast power tip



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I want my rancher to have a little deeper sound to it but dont have enough cash for a after market exhaust. I have been looking on ebay and found this.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Rinco...60877&pt=Motors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr. They also have them for a foreman and rubicon. but no 350. Does anyone know if it would fit a 350 rancher? Thanks!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't see how that's gonna give you any more power.

Prettier, but can't see any horsepower improvement.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. That's not going to do anything for you power or sound wise. It's all asthetics.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

They sound like poo. Buddy of mine has one. It's crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

no added power what so ever.. even a slip-on wont add more than maybe 1hp???


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

2011BruteForce750 said:


> no added power what so ever.. even a slip-on wont add more than maybe 1hp???


I disagree with this. A good slip on exhaust can add as much as 3hp or more if it's tuned right.
I have seen proof on dynos. But as for this tip, it's not gonna give you a deeper sound at all.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya i dont see where it would add power. Looks more like a bolt on snorkel adapter to me


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright. Thanks. Guess I wont get it. What is a good pipe that doesnt have packing then? I dont want a hmf


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they all have packing of some sort.

the Swamp XL is about the best for mudders. That or a stock mod. You could always do something similar to our brute stock mod.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Im just 14 so I really dont feel comfortable doing that to my exhaust. I will mess something up really bad! I am ptolly going to save up for a fmf powercore 4 or a big gun


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My little brother has a Big Gun s/o on his 2011 Rancher 420...i actually think it sounds really good for being a small single cylinder motor.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

My Big Gun for my 420 just arrived in the mail today. Picked it up for a cool 180!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

180 thats a good price, where u get it from


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

jc motors, I can't wait to get it installed. I'm like a kid on christmas morning!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, ya i hear ya. I love opening presents when its not even christmas. Ive been loking around for a hmf swamp seiries for my bike but all ive found is directly from manufaturer for like 350.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nothing bolted on past a stock item will gain any power. The same choke point of the stock exhaust is still there not allowing any more power. 



J2! said:


> I disagree with this. A good slip on exhaust can add as much as 3hp or more if it's tuned right.
> I have seen proof on dynos. But as for this tip, it's not gonna give you a deeper sound at all.


Well, we are talking a honda, thus 1hp for a slip-on is still a decent % of gain......


----------

